# Cannondale SAVE fork weight



## Inspector Gadget (Apr 5, 2002)

I found a Cannondale SAVE carbon fork on ebay for $70 brand new, apparently removed from a display bike. Steerer tube is cut to 259 mm, and the claimed weight is 350g. However, the same fork with an uncut, 300mm steerer is listed as 429g. Is 41mm of steerer tube really 79g? I'm thinking "no," and I would be better off spending more money on an Easton EC90 SLX. Any thoughts on those weight discrepancies?


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

My opinion, since you asked:
I think that the sellers' 350gm figure is conveniently even and probably just a guess. Not 349.8 or 350.8? From your other number I'd expect it to be around 400gm.

I'd email the seller and call him out on his listed weight; ask him what scale he used.

Personally, I just don't like fleabay, too many untrustworthy people there. He's likely fudging on the weight; is the fork really a new take-off or one that looks new but was unmarked in a crash and he doesn't trust it anymore?

Some people wouldn't buy a used carbon fork for any price.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

I have that fork. Mine weighs 440 grams with 9" steerer & a starnut driven in it. 
Yes, I am aware a starnut in carbon steerer is not ideal but it arrived that way & after some digging it turns out cannondale says its OK. so...

On a similar note, I also have EC90SLX fork on a different bike. It's pretty light but not very stiff. I wouldn't recommend it for big guys. 
Regular EC90 fork a better fork overall


----------

